# Please answer my question about RN#.



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

Replacing another company’s label with your own40An importer, distributor, or retailer may want to replace the original label on a textile product with a label showing its company or RN. This is perfectly legal as long as the new label lists the name or RN of the person or company making the change.

Does that mean I don't need a RN#? I could just put my company name which is my brand name if I relabel? I'm confused because other thread on the fourm say you need one.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You don't need an RN number if you use your full corporate name on the labels instead. Not the brand name, but the actual name that is registered with your state, including the Corp or LLC suffix.

RN numbers are free and easy to get. Just fill out the online form and they email it to you within a day or two. It's worth applying for it so you have it.


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

Well I apply for a RN# 3 days ago but I didn't get a letter or notice about it. I'm about to buy some plastisol from semo so I'm kinda in a rush. I might just do without a RN# for now since I have my company name on the tag already and I'm just trying to start up my business. Still small so I don't think there would be issue right?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

leenhia said:


> Well I apply for a RN# 3 days ago but I didn't get a letter or notice about it. I'm about to buy some plastisol from semo so I'm kinda in a rush. I might just do without a RN# for now since I have my company name on the tag already and I'm just trying to start up my business. Still small so I don't think there would be issue right?


Company size has nothing to do with whether you're violating the law or not. As Tim said, if your full legal company name is on the tag, an RN# is not required.


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry, my english isn't all that great but the reason I haven't got my Rn# is because I have no idea what to put for... ehhee
Certified By:
Certifier's Title:

Also does your company have to be register already in your state to be able to get a RN#?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Certified by = Your name or the name of the person completing the application.

Certifier's title = your position in the company. Owner? President? etc.

You do not have to be registered in a state to obtain an RN#. You could even obtain one as an individual.


----------



## leenhia (Oct 25, 2012)

splathead said:


> Certified by = Your name or the name of the person completing the application.
> 
> Certifier's title = your position in the company. Owner? President? etc.
> 
> You do not have to be registered in a state to obtain an RN#. You could even obtain one as an individual.


/bow thank you very much for the helpful info


----------

